# What is the least expensive boat that can make it to Hawaii?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One person made it from Monterey to Hawaii in a 20 ft kayak. Aside from buying a cruise ticket, can anyone think of an even less expensive boat that can make it to Hawaii?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A 20' kayak could be less expensive than a cruise ticket... if you bought it used.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You could build your very own Kon Tiki...
Kon-Tiki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

USCG-

Kontiki might not be a good choice as IIRC the re-creation of Kontiki just went aground recently.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A shorter kayak would be cheaper! Are you looking for something to sail, paddle, row? There's any number of small plywood boats that can be built for a song.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

an inner tube - used.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

A friend of mine swam from San Francisco to Hawaii. Didn't cost anything! However, he was badly dehydrated, and exceedingly hungry by the time he swam into Pearl Harbor. I sure was proud of him, as he happened to have been born without arms or legs. He got there on pure deterimination! Just goes to show that you can do anything so long as you give it your all. Dreams can come true!
Sailhog


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Some may recall the reports of an unmanned ketch found off the coast of Hawaii last year. After reseaching documented records, Hawaiian authorities located the American owner who had (obviously unecessarily) abandoned the boat off the Galapagos during a storm.

It consequently drifted for several months, covering well over 4,000 miles until called into the USCG by local fisherman. The boat was a Nauticat 33 (not unlike mine). This event is testimony to the vessels ability to stay afloat without a crew's assistance - amazingly, even with pilothouse doors and roof hatch open.

Not the "least expensive boat to make it to Hawaii", since new models could cost over $300,000, but the boat was essentially free salvage to anyone who could claim it.

However, some repairs are necessary - such as replacing the mizzen mast, perhaps sheared off from storms, along with a major cleanup of several hundred pounds of guano.




























Here's a shot of True Blue . . .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

I was going to say, you got some cleaning to do...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

That fourth picture shows just how well it cleaned up! Amazing what a little Formula 409 will do!
Sailhog


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would think crewing on someone's saolboat would be the cheapest way to sail to the Big Island. May even get paid for it.
Oracle


----------

